# Portland fans sicken me lately!



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have been a fan since i was 6 years old and my father took me to the games. At first we had season tickets, then year after year the prices of the tickets went up and we started splitting the tickets with friends. Then we started buying only a few games a season. Regardless, we always managed to go see a few games a year. It was not the price of the tickets, so much as the fact that we just did not have the money. Not every year were they a great team. We had a few good years, great years, and bad years. The Blazers are going through some bad years now, all teams go through these years. It's not management or the owner It was just some unlucky picks or player injuries or who knows. Not every team or NBA player is great or they would all be MJ. The point I'm trying to make is that the game of basketball is not always about winning. When your a fan of a team like the Portland Trailblazers you never stop loving them, even if they have a bad year or years. This is Portland's Pro team and the memories they created for me and my father will never die. It wasn't about how great they were, even if that is what we all want. It was about what they have done for the city. I think too many of the fans in Portland are fair weather fans. They have no dignity and no love for the team or the sport. They should hang their heads in shame if they start passing the blame for a few bad years. Granted 10 years down the line then you can start complaining, but this is Pro sports. Bad years occur. Where are the fans I grew up with in Portland? Where are the true Blazer fanatics? Don't let me down Portland fans. Don't sicken me with your back stabbing and complaints over a couple bad years.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, dude.

And yes, we live to keep you in good spirits.

PBF


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW, welcome! 

There are plenty of "sold out" Blazer fans on this site. Just a little wound licking going on at the moment.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Awfully nice of you to make your first 3 posts here all insults towards people in the forum. I'm sure that won't hurt your credibility at all. I particularly like how you just assumed that noone here ever goes to any games. 

Can you please explain to me how its somehow ok for you to criticize other fans, but not ok for fans to criticize the team?


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have been a fan since i was 6 years old and my father took me to the games. At first we had season tickets, then year after year the prices of the tickets went up and we started splitting the tickets with friends. Then we started buying only a few games a season. Regardless, we always managed to go see a few games a year. It was not the price of the tickets, so much as the fact that we just did not have the money. Not every year were they a great team. We had a few good years, great years, and bad years. The Blazers are going through some bad years now, all teams go through these years. It's not management or the owner It was just some unlucky picks or player injuries or who knows. Not every team or NBA player is great or they would all be MJ. The point I'm trying to make is that the game of basketball is not always about winning. When your a fan of a team like the Portland Trailblazers you never stop loving them, even if they have a bad year or years. This is Portland's Pro team and the memories they created for me and my father will never die. It wasn't about how great they were, even if that is what we all want. It was about what they have done for the city. I think too many of the fans in Portland are fair weather fans. They have no dignity and no love for the team or the sport. They should hang their heads in shame if they start passing the blame for a few bad years. Granted 10 years down the line then you can start complaining, but this is Pro sports. Bad years occur. Where are the fans I grew up with in Portland? Where are the true Blazer fanatics? Don't let me down Portland fans. Don't sicken me with your back stabbing and complaints over a couple bad years.


who do you think makes the unlucky or bad picks? yes, it is managements fault. they traded away players and didn't get value in return. we traded rasheed for what turned out to be theo ratliff. I think that trade goes up there with the jermaine onela trade as the worst in franchise history. and if we sicken you, leave. don;t go to games anymore, you won't be missed at all. Just because you decided to support anything the gm or owner does, doesn't mean we have to do the same. I have been a fan since i was 8, and can not remember a time when we had a gm who made as many dumb moves as nash has made. I don't think you could add up all the trades in our history before nash and it would add up to the bonehead moves he has made in just under 3 years.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> Can you please explain to me how its somehow ok for you to criticize other fans, but not ok for fans to criticize the team?


I felt your pain bowl and actually felt bad that some of my critcal posts may piss off the true believing fan. But that is a good point.

BTW- I'm going to tone down my disappointment with the team. At this point who cares. The Blazers are basically goiong to have to rely on luck to become competitve again, and Nash and Co have just as good of a cahnce of getting lucky as any otehr GM.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

As for Nash and his trade deals, I think he has made deals where he had the opportunity, but the flat out fact is every time somebody rants about not liking one of his trades, they don't provide a solution they would have done in his place to make the team better. Some posters on this board will gripe about trading Wallace, Wells, Damon, whoever, and yet they won't say what should have been done to make the situation better, like they could have done a better job. It doesn't help when teams like Toronto and NJ choose to make worse deals for what Portland offered them. What the hell is management supposed to do when Toronto turns down Portlands deal for Vince Carter, instead taking Alonzo Mourning who doesn't play one minute for them. What is Nash supposed to do when NJ turns down a good trade for Shareef because of a supposed failed physical, and then ends up having to let him go because NJ screwed him at the deadline? I don't see the people who are bashing him stepping up with a better solution.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> As for Nash and his trade deals, I think he has made deals where he had the opportunity, but the flat out fact is every time somebody rants about not liking one of his trades, they don't provide a solution they would have done in his place to make the team better. Some posters on this board will gripe about trading Wallace, Wells, Damon, whoever, and yet they won't say what should have been done to make the situation better, like they could have done a better job. It doesn't help when teams like Toronto and NJ choose to make worse deals for what Portland offered them. What the hell is management supposed to do when Toronto turns down Portlands deal for Vince Carter, instead taking Alonzo Mourning who doesn't play one minute for them. What is Nash supposed to do when NJ turns down a good trade for Shareef because of a supposed failed physical, and then ends up having to let him go because NJ screwed him at the deadline? I don't see the people who are bashing him stepping up with a better solution.


That's a tough one because how are posters suppose to know what deal are on the table. I see a lot of trade proposal on this board and suggestions on players that would help the team. But whether those are real possibilities or not . . . I certainly don't know. 

I can only judge by job performance. 

But now I don't even care if they win or lose, I just don't want them to move.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I did not insult anyone directly here at this message board, except those who lack the heart and will of true fandom. If that's you, then yes i am ashamed of you. I also never said that constructive criticism was uncalled for, in fact, i think it helps. Yet, what i see here is a bunch of name calling, whining and blame game playing. That is the cry of a pathetic fan To blame trades that open up salary and to blame trades that needed to occur to get the jailblazers back to a repsectable team as bad trades or management blunders is ludicrous. The team is starting fresh, that means a few bad years to rebuild, find a path, figure out a team, work players in and out. It takes time and some people here after a mere one bad season and now two are irrate as if something wrong is going on. In fact, nothing wrong is going on. The team is rebuilding and doing a good job, we have a lot of youth. It still sickens me how much winning is the only enjoyment some of you get, and without it you are lame duck fans. Again I say shame on you to those who play the blame game. The GM seems to be doing a good job so far of rebuilding, I figured when he took over it would 5 years before we had a plus .500 team. Gotta have those years for draft picks, build some trade power out of our youth, find a game plan, and start fresh as we did.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But now I don't even care if they win or lose, I just don't want them to move.


Amen to that. The Blazers _are_ Portland. (Besides, who wants the city left with only the poor Portland Pirates? That wouldn't be right.)

The Blazers aren't "my" team, but I've always enjoyed watching them. (Thank goodness for League Pass!) I remember them from the Drexler days and the Walton days, and I think people forget those glory days will return--sooner rather than later, probably. It's just hard to see out of the fog right now, that's all. It's natural for people to lose faith when things don't go well, but they'll be back.

Laurie


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I did not insult anyone directly here at this message board, except those who lack the heart and will of true fandom. If that's you, then yes i am ashamed of you. I also never said that constructive criticism was uncalled for, in fact, i think it helps. Yet, what i see here is a bunch of name calling, whining and blame game playing. That is the cry of a pathetic fan To blame trades that open up salary and to blame trades that needed to occur to get the jailblazers back to a repsectable team as bad trades or management blunders is ludicrous. The team is starting fresh, that means a few bad years to rebuild, find a path, figure out a team, work players in and out. It takes time and some people here after a mere one bad season and now two are irrate as if something wrong is going on. In fact, nothing wrong is going on. The team is rebuilding and doing a good job, we have a lot of youth. It still sickens me how much winning is the only enjoyment some of you get, and without it you are lame duck fans. Again I say shame on you to those who play the blame game. The GM seems to be doing a good job so far of rebuilding, I figured when he took over it would 5 years before we had a plus .500 team. Gotta have those years for draft picks, build some trade power out of our youth, find a game plan, and start fresh as we did.


Where is Ed when you need him. :biggrin:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

bowlesk123 said:


> I did not insult anyone directly here at this message board, except those who lack the heart and will of true fandom.


There's a difference between being a fan and a blind homer. I've probably been a loyal fan of this team since before you were alive, and even I am disgusted with the direction this franchise is headed in. If me being critical of the team and it's management because I feel a sense of civic ownership in a franchise that I've identified with and rooted for for decades doesn't pass your litmus test for being a "true fan", then I suppose we have diametrically opposing opinions, and for your info, your opinion is wrong.



> If that's you, then yes i am ashamed of you. I also never said that constructive criticism was uncalled for, in fact, i think it helps. Yet, what i see here is a bunch of name calling, whining and blame game playing.


I agree, the organization, players, and management have been doing that. They've blamed the city, the fans, the media, and the groups that took over the Rose Garden when THEY DECLARED BANKRUPTCY for their inability to make prudent and practical business decisions, yet still field a competitive basketball team, like dozens of other teams in other cities are somehow able to do... yet they also don't own their stadiums, and for that matter, they don't have multi-billionaire owners.



> That is the cry of a pathetic fan To blame trades that open up salary and to blame trades that needed to occur to get the jailblazers back to a repsectable team as bad trades or management blunders is ludicrous.


And the team got into the mess of being the "jailblazers" how? Oh yeah, bad trades and management blunders. Next.



> The team is starting fresh, that means a few bad years to rebuild, find a path, figure out a team, work players in and out. It takes time and some people here after a mere one bad season and now two are irrate as if something wrong is going on.


Something wrong IS going on. This team was economically viable and healthy for 20 years before Paul Allen and his merry band of geeks got a hold of it. And that was in an extreme small market in the 70s and 80s when the big NBA money had yet to start rolling in. Now, all of the sudden (or not), the team just can't exist economically after 15 years of opening the bank vaults wide open. Gee, ya think?



> In fact, nothing wrong is going on.


Wow, I wish I lived in your world. How's the weather there?



> The team is rebuilding and doing a good job, we have a lot of youth. It still sickens me how much winning is the only enjoyment some of you get, and without it you are lame duck fans.


To be a fan, you want to win. End of story. Your team should be either winning, or trying to win. Right now, I see that the team is trying to get to the point of winning.... in 4-5 years. And yet, I'm supposed to swallow the extreme losing of right now without batting an eyelash? Because they THINK they'll be good in 4 or 5 years? Sorry. From 1977 to 2003 the Blazers missed the playoffs... once. ONCE. They might have been mediocre at most time, but at least they were competitive. The players played hard. They TRIED. I don't see that from this team. One of the things that has kept teams like The Clippers and The Hawks down for so many years is a Culture of Losing. I am absolutely terrified of the "Culture Of Losing" taking hold in Portland after so many years of being successful. If that makes me a bad fan in your eyes, then so be it, but I consider myself ten times the fan that you are.



> Again I say shame on you to those who play the blame game. The GM seems to be doing a good job so far of rebuilding, I figured when he took over it would 5 years before we had a plus .500 team. Gotta have those years for draft picks, build some trade power out of our youth, find a game plan, and start fresh as we did.


Why? Why do we "have to have those years of draft picks"? For 20+ years, the Blazers were able to stay in the top 6 (on average) of the Western Conference by making prudent trade decisions, develop underrated talent, and sticking to a vision of Blazer basketball that obviously has been lost. What's changed? Why do the Blazers need all these top flight draft picks suddenly to be successful? Why do the Blazers need to be terrible before they are good again? i don't get it, but then again, apparently I'm not a good fan.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

:cheers: WELCOME bowlesk123! 

I completely agree with you.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

I pretty much agree with you as well...yet make sure you understand that this forum has it's share of fair weather fans. If you want to post here you just have to learn to live with their ranting and whining. Every man makes a different fan IMO.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

THe way i see it chris basketball,in the true sense of the world. basketball. If winning is more important then building a solid respectable team, then basketball. A fan loves the game, loves to see his team play. We love it when they win, we love them when they lose. We don't abandon then. HYow about during the darnell valentine era and a little before when we were taking draft picks like sam bowie, then clyde drexler, etc When we pick a clyde the glide this year or next you all will act like you were never disrespectful. It happened then and its happening now and it happened before that. The Blazers as any team go through the draft every now and then. Every now and then they have bad years. The so called jailblazers were a great team, playoffs, finals, championship games, but they were troublemakers. It was more important to build a positive role model team than win. I happen to agree with this, but i guess i have dignity and honor, which is basketball. The RG debacle is pretty obvious about the facts. Allen has a terrible deal with the RG, worst in the NBA. He gets no cut of anything, that is terrible. He is asking for his fair share as the other teams do. The fans abondoned him, that part is true. They abandon the rebuilding of a respectable team. basketball If you want to criticize the team, do it constructively and logically. Not with insults. On top of that, they really are building a great young future team, give it time. Don't be so impatient. And for the "true fans" criticize constructively. So far the management has made the best trades available to build a young team. The goal is rebuilding, not winning right now.

Sorry for the insults, but i guess basketball. Logic wasn't getting through


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> The so called jailblazers were a great team, playoffs, finals, championship games, but they were troublemakers . . . . . . ..If you want to criticize the team, do it constructively and logically. Not with insults.
> 
> Sorry for the insults, but i guess with a basketball. Logic wasn't getting through


So you call the old trailblazers "jailbalzers" and "troublemakers" but then later say if you want to criticize the team, don't do it with insults. Dude, you contradict yourself in your own post. Who has the basketball?


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> THe way i see it chris basketball,in the true sense of the world. basketball. If winning is more important then building a solid respectable team, then basketball. A fan loves the game, loves to see his team play. We love it when they win, we love them when they lose. We don't abandon then. HYow about during the darnell valentine era and a little before when we were taking draft picks like sam bowie, then clyde drexler, etc When we pick a clyde the glide this year or next you all will act like you were never disrespectful. It happened then and its happening now and it happened before that. The Blazers as any team go through the draft every now and then. Every now and then they have bad years. The so called jailblazers were a great team, playoffs, finals, championship games, but they were troublemakers. It was more important to build a positive role model team than win. I happen to agree with this, but i guess i have dignity and honor, which is basketball. The RG debacle is pretty obvious about the facts. Allen has a terrible deal with the RG, worst in the NBA. He gets no cut of anything, that is terrible. He is asking for his fair share as the other teams do. The fans abondoned him, that part is true. They abandon the rebuilding of a respectable team. basketball If you want to criticize the team, do it constructively and logically. Not with insults. On top of that, they really are building a great young future team, give it time. Don't be so impatient. And for the "true fans" criticize constructively. So far the management has made the best trades available to build a young team. The goal is rebuilding, not winning right now.
> 
> Sorry for the insults, but i guess basketball. Logic wasn't getting through


hmm.. another basketball migrating from O-Live?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

:clap:


bowlesk123 said:


> THe way i see it chris basketball,in the true sense of the world. basketball. If winning is more important then building a solid respectable team, then basketball. A fan loves the game, loves to see his team play. We love it when they win, we love them when they lose. We don't abandon then. HYow about during the darnell valentine era and a little before when we were taking draft picks like sam bowie, then clyde drexler, etc When we pick a clyde the glide this year or next you all will act like you were never disrespectful. It happened then and its happening now and it happened before that. The Blazers as any team go through the draft every now and then. Every now and then they have bad years. The so called jailblazers were a great team, playoffs, finals, championship games, but they were troublemakers. It was more important to build a positive role model team than win. I happen to agree with this, but i guess i have dignity and honor, which is basketball. The RG debacle is pretty obvious about the facts. Allen has a terrible deal with the RG, worst in the NBA. He gets no cut of anything, that is terrible. He is asking for his fair share as the other teams do. The fans abondoned him, that part is true. They abandon the rebuilding of a respectable team. basketball If you want to criticize the team, do it constructively and logically. Not with insults. On top of that, they really are building a great young future team, give it time. Don't be so impatient. And for the "true fans" criticize constructively. So far the management has made the best trades available to build a young team. The goal is rebuilding, not winning right now.
> 
> Sorry for the insults, but i guess basketball. Logic wasn't getting through


basketball You sure sucked me in. I applaud you. :clap: 

Now basketball.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

Having a strong opinion does not make me a troll. In fact, having a truthful logically opinion as I did makes me the complete opposite. Sorry if I rocked your sad little world. I will not sit back and quietly listen to arrogance and idiocy. I did use teh term jailblazers because it signifies a time period that evry one knows, it was not meant as an insult other than to say that as role models they should not be getting in trouble with the law. I know you can't counter Chris, because your wrong. I accept your apology and gracious acknowledgment of being wrong and I hope you start acting like a fan If you want a logical argument then I will start laying my arguments out in epichireme form, maybe I shoudl use a categorical for you to keep it simple. Or possible the toulmin model so you can have warrants to try and counter. If you need a lay out logic format I can do that for you. Your lazy logic is appalling.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Bowl - On this board we debate the topics. We do not insult individuals who post here. Please post within the framework of bbb.net or go find another place to post. There is no problem debating if fans should support or not support the current blazer decisions, but once you hurl insults, you have crossed the site rules. Please read the rules again if you wish to continue posting on here.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems. If the admin has a problem, let the admin discuss it with me, but i have a good feeling the admin are not fools and can plainly see how the argument progressed. I responded in defense of insults and attacks thylo I rest my case

Well, even if you were attacked (which I can't find myself but I might be missing it) you aren't allowed to respond in kind, especially not with increased vigor. We are a turn-the-other-cheek board.

barfo


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems. If the admin has a problem, let the admin discuss it with me, but i have a good feeling the admin are not fools and can plainly see how the argument progressed. I responded in defense of insults and attacks thylo I rest my case



Perhaps taking a class on posting in a format other than one long paragraph would be in order. I'm sure there's a tech writing class at OSU you could audit.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems. If the admin has a problem, let the admin discuss it with me, but i have a good feeling the admin are not fools and can plainly see how the argument progressed. I responded in defense of insults and attacks thylo I rest my case
> 
> Well, even if you were attacked (which I can't find myself but I might be missing it) you aren't allowed to respond in kind, especially not with increased vigor. We are a turn-the-other-cheek board.
> 
> barfo


 A fine example of OSU student population . . . can I supersize that order. (Sorry other OSU posters)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems. If the admin has a problem, let the admin discuss it with me, but i have a good feeling the admin are not fools and can plainly see how the argument progressed. I responded in defense of insults and attacks thylo I rest my case
> 
> Well, even if you were attacked (which I can't find myself but I might be missing it) you aren't allowed to respond in kind, especially not with increased vigor. We are a turn-the-other-cheek board.
> 
> barfo


 What . . . did someone say Cheeks . .. .


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am a professor there Darius and thank you for your ad hominem attack on correlation alone.

I was called a troll. I was told i was arrogant and foolish for stating opinion barfo. Just a few ad hominem attacks that occured after my first post and chris in PDX was a large offender.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems. If the admin has a problem, let the admin discuss it with me, but i have a good feeling the admin are not fools and can plainly see how the argument progressed. I responded in defense of insults and attacks thylo I rest my case
> 
> Well, even if you were attacked (which I can't find myself but I might be missing it) you aren't allowed to respond in kind, especially not with increased vigor. We are a turn-the-other-cheek board.
> 
> barfo


I realize that by not reading this thread I might've missed the reference to where you live andwhat not, I am just wondering..if you teach at OSU (unless you mean Osaka University and not Oregon State Unversity as most of us would assume) why does your IP address suggest you're posting from Japan?

I ain't trying to hate, I just was wondering if Japan had an OSU Branch (I know they have a temple branch. I know someone who goes there).


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am on exchange at kansai gaidai university in Hirakata, Osaka-fu. I have to watch the games on day delay, i have to force a no news delay when a game is on air. I have a great oppurtunity to teach political rhetoric here in Japan. 

No worries hap, i appreciate the kind inquiry.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bowlesk123 said:


> I am on exchange at kansai gaidai university in Hirakata, Osaka-fu. I have to watch the games on day delay, i have to force a no news delay when a game is on air. I have a great oppurtunity to teach political rhetoric here in Japan.
> 
> No worries hap, i appreciste the kind inquiry.


had my life been different, that's one of the things I would've wanted to do (well, go to OSU and maybe study abroad...hehe, I wanted to study a broad, but I never got to study the brown haired girl enough...BWAHAHA...puns are spectacular!!!!)..

teach political rhetoric? you mean regular politics, right?


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I teach the semantics, the propaganda, the argumentative structures and formation of language into coherent easily remembered sentences called, Politics. I am the teacher of speech writers, spin doctors, and all those people that twist your brain through word choice, semantic possibilities, language pacification and propaganda. It's called rhetoric, the art of communication. The way you say something is as important as what you say.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have been a fan since i was 6 years old and my father took me to the games. At first we had season tickets, then year after year the prices of the tickets went up and we started splitting the tickets with friends. Then we started buying only a few games a season. Regardless, we always managed to go see a few games a year. It was not the price of the tickets, so much as the fact that we just did not have the money. Not every year were they a great team. We had a few good years, great years, and bad years. The Blazers are going through some bad years now, all teams go through these years. It's not management or the owner It was just some unlucky picks or player injuries or who knows. Not every team or NBA player is great or they would all be MJ. The point I'm trying to make is that the game of basketball is not always about winning. When your a fan of a team like the Portland Trailblazers you never stop loving them, even if they have a bad year or years. This is Portland's Pro team and the memories they created for me and my father will never die. It wasn't about how great they were, even if that is what we all want. It was about what they have done for the city. I think too many of the fans in Portland are fair weather fans. They have no dignity and no love for the team or the sport. They should hang their heads in shame if they start passing the blame for a few bad years. Granted 10 years down the line then you can start complaining, but this is Pro sports. Bad years occur. Where are the fans I grew up with in Portland? Where are the true Blazer fanatics? Don't let me down Portland fans. Don't sicken me with your back stabbing and complaints over a couple bad years.




I competely agree; it's like I posted that... Even the part about your dad taking you to games.. Which was by the way, some of the best memories I have as a kid. From Clyde to Sabonis... 'Sigh'... I don't think this poster came here with bad intentions or to criticize anyone, and if you took it that way you're too sensitive. The vast majority of fans who post here are not the fair-weather kind, and you shouldn't take every piece of constructive criticism like you are. We're in the rebuilding stage, which is right before the kick-*** stage.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I am a professor there Darius and thank you for your ad hominem attack on correlation alone.


Well let me just say what a fine example you are to the university.

And now I finally know how to bond with Hap, just start posting complete nonsense and insult posters . . . I've never seen hap take on such a mild demeanor.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland fans don't make me sick, but the casual turncoats do. The ones who said clean it up and I'll be back regardless if they win or lose....Thosse are teh ones still not coming back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well let me just say what a fine example you are to the university.
> 
> And now I finally know how to bond with Hap, just start posting complete nonsense and insult posters . . . I've never seen hap take on such a mild demeanor.


another mod took care of things, and I tried to difuse things a bit.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

agreed schilly, some of those clean up fans either are fair weather fans or they have been hit with Oregon economy sickness that most of us are feeling. Allen may have extended the Blazers to far in an economy that just can't afford it and now he needs some incentives from the RG like other arenas do, like cuts in everything.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

bowl, I believe you are _where_ you say you are, but I do not for one second believe you are _who_ you say you are. Your demeanor is consistent with other young Asian males who have popped through here in the past - storming in with guns blazing, laying down the law, and hurling insults before taking the time to really get to know anyone here. And your sentence structure reeks of English being a second language for you. But whatever.

The main thing I want to say to you is that pretty much EVERYONE here is an avid Blazers fan. We may approve of this trade or we may hate it. We may applaud the current direction of the team or we may despise it. We may feel Nash, Patterson, and Pritchard are doing a great job or we may want them run out of town on a rail. But whatever the case, all of us have strong feelings about the team. We are all fans.

And fans CAN be embarrassed by the rash of moral/legal/PR incidents that have plagued this team in recent years, yet still be fans. Fans CAN back a few steps away from the team when remaining close to them becomes too painful, yet still be fans. And fans CAN demand changes they want to see happen, yet still be fans. In fact, I believe that the more passionately fans do these things the stronger fans they are.

And because of this, your condemnation here is severely misplaced. It is the "casual" fan that sickens you. We are not casual fans here.

Please take some time and consider these things.

PBF


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have considered what you say and if what you say it true, than i was not condemning you and you should not be offended. My post should not offend those who treat the team with respect, during its rebuilding years. But when i showed up here, I read post after post of whining, crying, insults, name calling of everyone from the players to the GM for not winning games. It was ridiculous, it was like no one knew this is how rebuilding works, even more so, it was as if we had been losing for 10 years or more. Our team is young, the GM is building a team of the future, that is rebuilding. It seems logically foolish to attack a team during rebuilding. 

Thanks for the compliment, but I am not asian. I am native oregonian mutt with skin that repels rain. I did not hurl insults in my first post, i hurled them when fair weather fans attacked me for being logical and calling them out. I recognize the sentence structure is not academic, because this is a mesage board and a hobby. Besides, internet english is recognizablly different (more abbrev. , more commas, more fragmented sentences, more psuedo terms and so on.). Anyways, if your one of the fans with heart, then you have no worries about my posts. If you feel a little guilty after reading them, then maybe you should rethink your love of the team.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Okay, Laker Lanny, enough with the new troll gimmick. It's getting old.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

Chris is back with more insults. What a great guy.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe you didn't mean to, but your initial posts (and many since then) have come off extremely aggressive and grating. If you honestly weren't intending that then I think you should rethink your wording.

You also definitely need to rethink your logic. Fans have every right to be upset when a team is bad. They shouldn't stop supporting them, but should be upset. Casual fans don't care enough to be upset. Your anger is misplaced.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> another mod took care of things, and I tried to difuse things a bit.


 Doh. Then I come in and throw fuel on the fire. Well it looks like it is you who took the high road, on this one and I pulled a "Nash." : )


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> bowl, I believe you are _where_ you say you are, but I do not for one second believe you are _who_ you say you are. Your demeanor is consistent with other young Asian males who have popped through here in the past - storming in with guns blazing, laying down the law, and hurling insults before taking the time to really get to know anyone here. And your sentence structure reeks of English being a second language for you. But whatever.
> 
> The main thing I want to say to you is that pretty much EVERYONE here is an avid Blazers fan. We may approve of this trade or we may hate it. We may applaud the current direction of the team or we may despise it. We may feel Nash, Patterson, and Pritchard are doing a great job or we may want them run out of town on a rail. But whatever the case, all of us have strong feelings about the team. We are all fans.
> 
> ...


Good Post! BTW, what will become of the Monia fan club?


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Portland fans don't make me sick, but the casual turncoats do. The ones who said clean it up and I'll be back regardless if they win or lose....Thosse are teh ones still not coming back.


OK, I've let this slide a couple of times this year. But if we're going to pinpoint who the 'turncoats' are by defining them as the fans that quit attending games because of the morons on the team, I'm going to say my piece.

How about SOME kind of backup for this cheap shot? I'm not insulted because this poster has gone to as many, or more games this year and last as I did before the Mr. T and Bonzo show caused me to find other ways to spend my entertainment dollar. So, if your shot is at me, you're way off base.

Beyond that, where is ANY kind of evidence to show that what you say has any merit whatsoever? How many fans said they would be back once the idiots were dumped? Of those, how many of them said they'd be back the minute Wallace was gone?, or Bonzi? How many that said that were waiting until the last Jailblazer was gone, so may have come back last night? How many actually have come back? Of those that did come back, what percentage are they of the ones the said they would, but didn't. How many of these turncoats are there, in comparison to the number of fans that just walked away, never to return, with *no* promise to come back when it was cleaned up?

Fact is, you don't really have any idea of how many of those fans actually did come back. I actually don't remember that many saying they would be back, once the drek was cleaned up. Certainly not enough of them said that to have made a huge difference in the attendance figures. On what do you base your contention that "Thosse are teh ones still not coming back."?

What makes this fan sick is the holier than thou fans that still seem to be holding a grudge against those that were tired of watching offensive idiots represent the team we've loved for 30 years.

I forget who started the thread "I lied", but I'm pretty sure that he/she is really thrilled to know that he/she makes you sick, and you consider them turncoats. (Or maybe they just don't give a rip, being turncoats and all, who knows?)

Go Blazers


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems. If the admin has a problem, let the admin discuss it with me, but i have a good feeling the admin are not fools and can plainly see how the argument progressed. I responded in defense of insults and attacks thylo I rest my case
> 
> Well, even if you were attacked (which I can't find myself but I might be missing it) you aren't allowed to respond in kind, especially not with increased vigor. We are a turn-the-other-cheek board.
> 
> barfo



Easy with the "I just took a communciations class" jargon. There are more than a few people on this board who have communication classes as well and really it's not that impressive. Your comments didn't upset me or anything, however, the tone of your argument is rather condescending towards the fans that have been watching and supporting this team since as long as the 70's. Supporting a team for that length of time allows for a objective critique here and there; doing so does not impy a "bandwagon" or "whiner" type of fan. I've been a loyal Blazer fan since 77 and have done so while living away from Oregon most of the time; which isn't easy in certain other cities (you can imagine the crap I've taken during the JailBlazer era). As a loyal fan I deserve the right to make comments on the state of the team as do many others. Blame it on the high standards set by previous Blazer coaches and teams, but I expect more out of my "Blazer" team. The city and it's fans deserve it.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

I wish to go on record. I am a blind homer. I stupidly hand over my hard-earned money for season tickets each year, despite the fact that they have zero value. I can't find buyers for my tickets for games I cannot attend so I give them away or they go unused. I pay top dollar for my tickets even though I could walk up to the Rose Garden each game and get a deeply discounted ticket from a ticket broker, or buy a deeply discounted package from the Blazers sales office. Their latest package is buy 2, get 2 free. I forego social and family obligations so I am available to attend 41 games a year, many of which I am by myself. Game nights are priority for me. I have travelled with this team. In fact, I was in Houston last year when Travis Outlaw dunked over Yao Ming. Despite the 30 point pounding the Blazer took that night, the audible collective gasp of the Rockets fans in the Toyota Center at that moment was worth the trip. 

And just when I get fed up and disgusted and can't take it anymore and swear I will never, ever go back, I talk to a 13 year old boy who went to his first Blazer game with his junior high basketball team, with tickets I helped them purchase, and I live vicariously through him and it's worth it and I remember how much I love this game and that I love it live.

As a blind homer, I am sure we will win 82 games at the start of every season; I sure we will win the NBA Championship; I am sure that our draftee is the next Magic Johnson or Larry Bird or Michael Jordon. I am certain we are going to make up that 20 point deficit in the 4th quarter and win that game. 

So, bowl, stop your yakking and show your fandom and support this team with your dollars. Buy a ticket to a game. Get your fanny to the Rose Garden. It is the best entertainment in town. There's an excellent seat available at courtside under the basket on the south end of the Rose Garden. It's Paul Allen's seat, he's not using it.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

First, welcome to the board bowlesk123. I tend to agree with some of what you say, but whether you agree with the criticism of the team by the posters here or not, to question whether they are true fans is off base. Some of the most vocal critics here have been here for years, and have followed the Blazers before there was an internet to allow them to voice their opinions about the team. I don't like some of the complaints, and some of them are way off, but most of these guys are the HARD CORE fans of the Blazers world, and as hard core fans, they get hacked off when they see things that make them believe the team is being run into the ground.



bowlesk123 said:


> ...
> I did not hurl insults in my first post, i hurled them when fair weather fans attacked me for being logical and calling them out.
> ...


From your first post:



bowlesk123 said:


> They have no dignity and no love for the team or the sport. They should hang their heads in shame if they start passing the blame for a few bad years.
> ...Where are the true Blazer fanatics? Don't let me down Portland fans. Don't sicken me with your back stabbing and complaints over a couple bad years.


Now you ARE entitled to your opinion, but if you're not going to be honest here, you *will* get challenged. I'm going to guess that some of the fans here would view your comments as 'hurling insults'. Lots of posters here hurl insults, but only a few do it and then say they didn't.

I'll take your word that you are who you say you are, but Dude, how does a prof. invite us to take a class in "advanced argumnetation", that he is teaching?

Go Blazers


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> I have only used insults after i was insulted, not vice versa, my orignial post resulted in no insults, only facts based up on a logical argument. If you like you can come take my class at OSU, Comm 114 or advanced argumnetation. I retaliated from abuse ad hominems with abusive ad hominems.





bowlesk123 said:


> I recognize the sentence structure is not academic, because this is a mesage board and a hobby. Besides, internet english is recognizablly different (more abbrev. , more commas, more fragmented sentences, more psuedo terms and so on.).





bowlesk123 said:


> It's called rhetoric, the art of communication. The way you say something is as important as what you say.


Hard to believe the same person wrote the last quote as the first two. Hard to believe a Professor of Speech Communication wrote the first quote. 

If you want to impress us with your logic and your rhetorical skills, then you are going to have to start using them, rather than just asserting that you have them. A good start would be following your own advice about communication in the third quote. We aren't a bunch of teenagers here discussing the latest ring tone. 

barfo


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

barfo said:


> We aren't a bunch of teenagers here discussing the latest ring tone.
> 
> barfo


cmon barfo we all know ur a teenager at heart.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> cmon barfo we all know ur a teenager at heart.


The part of me that is a teenager is lower than the heart...

barfo


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am confused, each one of my posts has had a structured epichireme argument, 2 premises and 1 conclusion. I including warrants and evidence. As for my first post hurling insults, i insulting no one, i made factual comments about abhorant behavior. If your behavior falls in this category, then you should be ashamed and if your feeling guilty for your behavior that is not my fault. I did not address anyone specifically at this board. I have made this post at many Blazer boards and usually the posters agree, because they realize I am not discussing them. The common posters usually have more tact and dignity and realize they are good fans. Yet, at this board a lot of guilt is floating around. Maybe its time to clean up your board. Take a cue from other boards about decency and fan loyalty. Just a thought. THIS IS NOT AN INSULT. I felt like I needed to say that at this board, because of the sensitivity levels. I am not insulting just thinking, stateing expereince and discussing.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

:whatever:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

bowlesk123 said:


> I am confused, each one of my posts has had a structured epichireme argument, 2 premises and 1 conclusion. I including warrants and evidence. As for my first post hurling insults, i insulting no one, i made factual comments about abhorant behavior. If your behavior falls in this category, then you should be ashamed and if your feeling guilty for your behavior that is not my fault. I did not address anyone specifically at this board.


No, your thread title addressed _everyone_ on the board, placing them all together. Further, even those who "qualify" under your standards of abhorant behaviour are protected by the rules of this site from attacks.

Therefore, your initial post was attacking in a way that is unacceptable. Asserting that you attacked nobody specifically is a poor dodge for attacking a fanbase, which you did with your title and throughout your post. Painting an entire group with a wide brush is also an example of poor logic.

It doesn't matter if your premise was acceptable on other boards. It violates the rules here, where you cannot attack specifically _or_ generally. You can debate people's points, but you cannot characterize or attack the people themselves. If that is unacceptable to you, you'll have to publish these types of thoughts elsewhere.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> I am confused*. E*ach one of my posts has had a structured epichireme argument, 2 premises and 1 conclusion. I * was *including warrants and evidence. As for my first post hurling insults, *I* insult*ed* no one, *I* made factual comments about *abhorrent* behavior.


Um, 'factual statements' can be insulting, wouldn't you agree? "Joe Blazer is a *******. He may very well be a *******, but it's still an insult to him, and probably to some of his fans. 

Seems to me that you meant to insult the specific fans that are in Portland, who are the ones in excess of how many fans you, personally, perceive as the right number to be of what you consider to be of the fair-weather variety, if I followed you correctly.



> If your behavior falls in this category, then you should be ashamed and if *you’re* feeling guilty for your behavior*,* that is not my fault. I did not address anyone specifically at this board.


Wouldn't you agree that it is possible to insult a group of people without addressing anyone specifically? Short people got no reason to live. :guitar:



> I have made this post at many Blazer boards and usually the posters agree, because they realize I am not discussing them. The common posters usually have more tact and dignity and realize they are good fans. Yet, at this board a lot of guilt is floating around. Maybe *it’s* time to clean up your board. Take a cue from other boards about decency and fan loyalty. Just a thought. THIS IS NOT AN INSULT. I felt like I needed to say that at this board, because of the sensitivity levels. I am not insulting just thinking, *stating experience* and discussing.


I agree, we should clean this puppy up. :uhoh: How are we going to do that?

Do you want this place to become a 'homers only' board? No Thanks. Everyone’s got a right to his or her opinion. I reckon that if I was shelling out the dinero for season tickets, I might be feeling a little cranky about the product that has been fielded so far.

I would appreciate some links to these exemplary forums, as I'm always open to try something better. I’ve been to quite a few, and if there’s a better one than this one, I haven’t seen it. 

Bottom line, I don't really care if you want to insult fair weather fans. I don't consider myself one. I was just arguing that you meant to insult, when you said you didn't. (You might want to check the thread title, "Portland Fans Sicken Me Lately!", for some of the non-fair-weather variety fans that might be insulted, too.)

ps: I'm not usually too big on nit picking spelling and grammer, but DUDE, you're a professor....at least use the spell checker!

Go Blazers


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I want this board to utilize some thought in their posts. To constructively criticize. My thread title did not represent all portand fans, just the ones that sicken. I made that very clear semantically. I though that was obvious by the semantic connection, otherwise I would be insulting myself, which would exclude the ALL semantically conclusion and therefore lead to the most probably semantic assumption that I was speaking of a specific group, the group that sickens me. 

Spellin can be figured out. (g is often left oft a word for effect and slang)

I never said i didn't mean to insult the fans that sicken, but i never meant to insult the fans who don't. This board is very serious about their guilt over the subject. I seem to have hit some nerves on faithfulness to the team. For this, i apologize, and commend myself, because maybe now you'll clean up your acts.

I think the only way to insult specifically, is if that person feels they are included in that group. that is a self confidence or self identity issue. If your commenting on unchangable features, then yes it is an insult. If your commenting on behavior then it is not an insult. The person who receives the comment as an insult has to check why they identify themselves with the comment and make some changes or improve their self confidence. Same goes for factual feature vs. behavior comments.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

spellin is slang?

all this time I thought it was a slur.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

bowlesk123 said:


> I want this board to utilize some thought in their posts


It would be nice if you could favour us with some reading comprehension.

To wit:



> I was speaking of a specific group, the group that sickens me.


I said very clearly that you are not allowed to insult _anyone_. This includes the people who qualify for the "group that sickens you."

Also:



> I think the only way to insult specifically, is if that person feels they are included in that group.


As I also said very clearly, you are not allowed to insult people specifically OR generally.

Therefore, it doesn't matter that you didn't insult anyone specifically.



> If your commenting on unchangable features, then yes it is an insult. If your commenting on behavior then it is not an insult.


It is an insult in both cases. If you call someone a fool for their "behaviour," you are still insulting the person. You may personally feel it is _justified_, but it is still an insult and still against the rules.

You don't have to agree with these rules. You only have to abide by them, if you choose to post here. Thanks.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Hap said:



> spellin is slang?
> 
> all this time I thought it was a slur.


haha <3 hap ur ossom


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> Haha


You're not gonna hook me up with any of those rightious forums?

Go Blazers


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

CatchNRelease said:


> You're not gonna hook me up with any of those rightious forums?
> 
> Go Blazers


Me, I'd rather see some citations for peer-reviewed publications on rhetoric by the good Professor.

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This just might be the greatest thread of all time.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

Northwest Communication Journal - Longinus- on Sublimity. - for Barfo

Secondly, i was laughing with Hap, it was a funny joke. 

Thirdly, i never insulted specifically or generally. I made a comment on a group, that no one in this forujm is part of, unless they feel they are a part of it. That's what gets me, I figured most of you would agree, because you are Portland fans. yet some of your guilty consciences seemed to have gotten the better of you. So, you lashed out at me, when its your guilty conscience that made you assume i was talking about you. Chris even made it apparently clear that he knows he's been bad. You see, i never insulted anyone at this porum specifically or generally. I only was discussing a group of fans that sicken me. Some of the people here seemed to have placed themselves in this group. Not of my doing, but of their own guilt. Don't blame the messenger. I in no way broke the rules in which i read before making my first post. Which is why i worded it, so no one in the forum was being insulted. I can't help if people identified with the group that sickens me. Guilt is very powerful. My second and third post attacking chris, well that was against the rules, but it was Chris that started the abusive ad hominem and I finished although I regret that, i also condone my defense.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

bowlesk123 said:


> Northwest Communication Journal - Longinus- on Sublimity. - for Barfo
> 
> Secondly, i was laughing with Hap, it was a funny joke.
> 
> Thirdly, i never insulted specifically or generally. I made a comment on a group, that no one in this forujm is part of, unless they feel they are a part of it. That's what gets me, I figured most of you would agree, because you are Portland fans. yet some of your guilty consciences seemed to have gotten the better of you. So, you lashed out at me, when its your guilty conscience that made you assume i was talking about you. Chris even made it apparently clear that he knows he's been bad. You see, i never insulted anyone at this porum specifically or generally. I only was discussing a group of fans that sicken me. Some of the people here seemed to have placed themselves in this group. Not of my doing, but of their own guilt. Don't blame the messenger. I in no way broke the rules in which i read before making my first post. Which is why i worded it, so no one in the forum was being insulted. I can't help if people identified with the group that sickens me. Guilt is very powerful. My second and third post attacking chris, well that was against the rules, but it was Chris that started the abusive ad hominem and I finished although I regret that, i also condone my defense.



Give it up, brotha...


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I just can't give it up. I find it hard to believe people will ignore academic logic. It was simple, straightforward logic. It was semantically correct. Why should i give up, when I am in the right semantically and communicatively?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

bowlesk123 said:


> Thirdly, i never insulted specifically or generally. I made a comment on a group, that no one in this forujm is part of, unless they feel they are a part of it.


You ended your opening post with this:



> Don't let me down Portland fans. Don't sicken me with your back stabbing and complaints over a couple bad years.


The most obvious interpretation of this is that it's an appeal _to your readers_, which are the posters in this forum. In that case, you are addressing members of this forum when you exort them to "not let you down" and to "not sicken you with their back-stabbing and complaints."

If that was not your intention, then your understanding of communication is poor for you not to realize that that's the clearest interpretation of your words, which is odd for a supposed professor in the field.

Finally, please drop the condescending attitude. It's becoming increasingly clear that you're simply not very good with rhetoric, professor or not. Qualifications mean nothing, demonstrated ability means everything.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bowlesk123 said:


> I just can't give it up. I find it hard to believe people will ignore academic logic. It was simple, straightforward logic. It was semantically correct. Why should i give up, when I am in the right semantically and communicatively?


 :whoknows: 

Correct semantics + clear communication does not always equal a logical argument. There's a few other factors involved; but I shouldn't have to tell a "professor" that should I. Give it up and give it a rest. You are trying to defend a rather stupid generalization by throwing out statements of guilt to those who detract. William Buckley would not be impressed with this middle school debate tatic.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

Again Mistrel you are incorrect. You make me sad, because its obvious our education is failing simple language construction logic.

Again this last sentence could not be directed at the board, but at the group that I was discussing. I again never addressed the board or anyone specifically. I made that very clear semantically. I though that was obvious by the semantic connection, otherwise I would be insulting myself, which would exclude the ALL semantically conclusion and therefore lead to the most probably semantic assumption that I was speaking of a specific group, the group that sickens me and back-stabs. 

I fear minstrel that your one of those people feeling guilty and your trying to justify your actions by condemning me. It's just showing your ignorance toward the english language. Moreover, it should be extremely clear how you mistakened the language and assumed incorrect assumptions from the language as to who was being spoken about . Even moreover, only the author could possible be 100% accurate as to who they are addressing when the subject is addressing in such vague and ambiguous terms (read (Jacques Derrida - Inc) on deconstructivism). Which would be me and I have tried to explain to you simple language rules, but you ignore them. I hope you learn something. If anyone has learned anything then I have succeeded. If not, then I will continue until this simple lesson is over.

True colorado and as I said earlier, truthful evidence or warrants and a valid argument structure equals a good argument. I am merely stating not how to correctly interpret language.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You're grand attempt to educate the public in a message board regarding the english language is laughable and your point does nothing but bait a group of people because of their opinions.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> Again Mistrel you are incorrect. You make me sad, because its obvious our education is failing simple language construction logic.


That is, indeed, obvious. 



> Again this last sentence could not be directed at the board, but at the group that I was discussing. I again never addressed the board or anyone specifically. I made that very clear semantically. I though that was obvious by the semantic connection, otherwise I would be insulting myself, which would exclude the ALL semantically conclusion and therefore lead to the most probably semantic assumption that I was speaking of a specific group, the group that sickens me and back-stabs.
> 
> I fear minstrel


You should.



> that your one of those people feeling guilty and your trying to justify your actions by condemning me.


Your fixation on assigning guilt to anyone who argues with you is reminiscent of another poster assigning hatred of Muslims to anyone who doesn't like Reef as a basketball player. In short, very very silly.



> It's just showing your ignorance toward the english language. Moreover, it should be extremely clear how you mistakened the language and assumed incorrect assumptions from the language as to who was being spoken about .


I don't think mistakened is even a word, professor. 



> Even moreover, only the author could possible be 100% accurate as to who they are addressing when the subject is addressing in such vague and ambiguous terms (read (Jacques Derrida - Inc) on deconstructivism).


So now you are accusing yourself - a professor of communication - of writing vague and ambiguous things?



> Which would be me and I have tried to explain to you simple language rules, but you ignore them. I hope you learn something. If anyone has learned anything then I have succeeded. If not, then I will continue until this simple lesson is over.


Please, please do continue. This is very enlightening.



> True colorado and as I said earlier, truthful evidence or warrants and a valid argument structure equals a good argument. I am merely stating not how to correctly interpret language.


You are merely stating not how to correctly interpret language? Okey doke.

barfo


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> I am merely stating not how to correctly interpret language.


Huh?

You'd think someone with such a condescending attitude would be able to string sentences and ideas together that make sense. Go try to impress someone else - we're not buying it here...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

bowlesk123 said:


> I fear minstrel that your one of those people feeling guilty and your trying to justify your actions by condemning me. It's just showing your ignorance toward the english language. Moreover, it should be extremely clear how you mistakened the language and assumed incorrect assumptions from the language as to who was being spoken about.


This is just too good.



Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> ...which is odd for a supposed professor in the field.


I'm not a professor - I just play one on the internet!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> Moreover, it should be extremely clear how you mistakened the language and assumed incorrect assumptions from the language as to who was being spoken about .


Don't you mean 'mistakenededlyer?'


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, man. I'm reading this absurdity with morbid fascination. Clearly, Mr. Bowl is an imposter, and a particularly offensive one at that. Of that there can be no doubt. Part of me wishes he'd just get banned already. But part of me can't look away.

Communications professor. :rotf: 

Anxiously awaiting the next "lesson," 

BBert.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

How to pretend to be a professor on the internet in seven easy steps:

1) Choose a subject you know a lot about.
2) If your command of English is below average, do not pretend to be a professor of English, Communication, or similar. Mechanical Engineering, for example, would be a better choice.
3) Be familiar with how academics in your chosen field discuss their work and cite their publications.
4) Don't lose your cool in an argument. Professors debate ideas as a matter of course; flying off the handle at the slightest provocation is not a typical professorial trait.
5) Don't overdo it. Most professors don't talk incessantly in technical jargon when they talk to non-specialists. This also reduces the likelihood of being caught spouting bull****.
6) Don't use your real name as a login. 
7) Don't make claims that can be verified; if for example you claim to be on leave in Japan, people can inquire with your supposed employer as to whether any of the professors in the department are in fact on leave in Japan. 

hope this helps,
barfo


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

We can't ban him, this is the best thread EVER!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Note:

How does you being a professor of English (if you even are) supposed to impress us with your knowledge of the team?...

Because you are a professor are we suppose to listen to you and your philosophy of how a fan is supposed to act...?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

One way to prove someone is who they say they are, is to give their name.


----------



## bowlesk123 (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess the time for me to be banned has occured. your arrogance and utter lack of ability to understand simple grammar and semantics depresses. Even more so your attempt to fight learning and accepting fact saddens me. Further your only counter arguments are correcting internet spelling and grammar. I post laste at night, because i am in Japan, but i suppose I shoudl spell check and gramamr check everything, otehrwise you won't listen to reason You are all children, enjoy your board and your stupidity. If you have a chance please leave Oregon. You are shamefully arrogant and extremely uneducated. Never understimate the stupidity of people in large groups. You can all back up your ignorance together as one big group. Enjoy and good bye.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I lived in Portland during the rivalry vs the Lakers. The thing about the city of Portland is that their very "LIBERAL" and if they see something they don't like, they will let you know about it. Portland is a nice small town but with the generation growing up today I don't see a good fit for that team. They Blazers need a team like the Jazz or the Grizzlies where those teams have at least 4-5 white guys. Ya heard? :banana:


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> I guess the time for me to be banned has occured. your arrogance and utter lack of ability to understand simple grammar and semantics depresses. Even more so your attempt to fight learning and accepting fact saddens me. Further your only counter arguments are correcting internet spelling and grammar. I post laste at night, because i am in Japan, but i suppose I shoudl spell check and gramamr check everything, otehrwise you won't listen to reason You are all children, enjoy your board and your stupidity. If you have a chance please leave Oregon. You are shamefully arrogant and extremely uneducated. Never understimate the stupidity of people in large groups. You can all back up your ignorance together as one big group. Enjoy and good bye.


So, does this mean your really NOT going to link us to the sites of the true believers?

:meditate:

Go Blazers


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I lived in Portland during the rivalry vs the Lakers. The thing about the city of Portland is that their very "LIBERAL" and if they see something they don't like, they will let you know about it. Portland is a nice small town but with the generation growing up today I don't see a good fit for that team. They Blazers need a team like the Jazz or the Grizzlies where those teams have at least 4-5 white guys. Ya heard? :banana:


Tag team! NOODLESTYLE is in for bowlesk123!

barfo


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> have at least 4-5 white guys.



You're kidding right? Color really has nothing to do with it, and to insinuate it does is bull****.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone got some humor pics of the Blazers?

<IMG SRC="http://www.yaysports.com/nba/images/blazerslogo04.jpg ">


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't know man, when I lived in Portland everyone that was on the media that was in trouble with the law was as follows J.R. Rider, Damon Stoudamire, Ruben Patterson, Qyntel Woods, Zach Randolph, ...and now most recently Sebastian Telfair. Feel free to add anyone I missed. 


Todd said:


> You're kidding right? Color really has nothing to do with it, and to insinuate it does is bull****.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I don't know man, when I lived in Portland everyone that was on the media that was in trouble with the law was as follows J.R. Rider, Damon Stoudamire, Ruben Patterson, Qyntel Woods, Zach Randolph, ...and now most recently Sebastian Telfair. Feel free to add anyone I missed.



Could it be because they did stupid ****?? :raised_ey


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bowlesk123 said:


> I guess the time for me to be banned has occured. your arrogance and utter lack of ability to understand simple grammar and semantics depresses.


Simple and incorrect are not synonyms. 



> Even more so your attempt to fight learning and accepting fact saddens me. Further your only counter arguments are correcting internet spelling and grammar.


Spelling and grammar are very important in your field, professor. We are just trying to help you stay at the peak of your chosen profession. We're here for you.



> I post laste at night, because i am in Japan,


Because, as we all know, the internet is closed during the day in Japan.



> but i suppose I shoudl spell check and gramamr check everything, otehrwise you won't listen to reason


It would be a good start. It would show you had some pride in your profession.



> You are all children, enjoy your board and your stupidity.


You are all children,
Enjoy your board and your stupidity.
As far as possible without surrender
be on good terms with all persons.
*Speak your truth quietly and clearly;*
and listen to others,
even the dull and the ignorant;
they too have their story.

Avoid loud and aggressive persons,
they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others,
you may become vain and bitter;
for *always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.*
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.

*Keep interested in your own career, however humble;*
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs;
for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
many persons strive for high ideals;
and everywhere life is full of heroism.

*Be yourself.
Especially, do not feign professorship.*
Neither be cynical about love;
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment
it is as perennial as the grass.

You are a child of the universe,
no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

*With all its sham, drudgery, and broken links,
it is still a beautiful board.*
Be cheerful.
Strive to be happy.



> If you have a chance please leave Oregon.


Permanently, or just for vacation?



> You are shamefully arrogant and extremely uneducated.


Semantically, that refers to some group of people other than us, right? 



> Never understimate the stupidity of people in large groups. You can all back up your ignorance together as one big group.


And store it off-site, in case the original is destroyed by fire.



> Enjoy and good bye.


See you in the faculty lounge!

barfo


----------



## KevinBlazerFan (Feb 27, 2006)

This post was funny. First bowl makes an excellent claim and then everyone gets upset. Then Bowl makes a fool of himself trying to prove he's right, when it's obvious the board is against him. But then noodlestyle goes and says the Blazers are bad for. . . for smoking pot. :curse: 

So here I am to say, good for the Blazers. There is nothing bad about smoking pot. :clap:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

bowlesk123 said:


> I guess the time for me to be banned has occured. your arrogance and utter lack of ability to understand simple grammar and semantics depresses. Even more so your attempt to fight learning and accepting fact saddens me. Further your only counter arguments are correcting internet spelling and grammar. I post laste at night, because i am in Japan, but i suppose I shoudl spell check and gramamr check everything, otehrwise you won't listen to reason You are all children, enjoy your board and your stupidity. If you have a chance please leave Oregon. You are shamefully arrogant and extremely uneducated. Never understimate the stupidity of people in large groups. You can all back up your ignorance together as one big group. Enjoy and good bye.


It's about time!


----------



## KevinBlazerFan (Feb 27, 2006)

You shouldn't be talking Chris, you were as bad as he was. Not only were you rude, but you were also pretty illogical as bowl was.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

bowlesk123 said:


> I guess the time for me to be banned has occured. your *arrogance* and utter lack of ability to understand simple _grammar_ and semantics depresses.





> _ I post laste at night, because i am in Japan, but i suppose I shoudl spell check and gramamr check everything, otehrwise you won't listen to reason_ *You are all children, enjoy your board and your stupidity.*


Irony. 

Seriously, plesase don't go. I find your constant hypocrisy hilarious.


----------



## KevinBlazerFan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now your being as bad as he was foulzilla. I know he was neing rude, but you guys were obviously not listening. Regardless, he's gone and good riddance.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Are you guys seriously arguing over grammatical errors? Damn I argue all the time here but not over simple grammar.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

KevinBlazerFan said:


> You shouldn't be talking Chris, you were as bad as he was. Not only were you rude, but you were also pretty illogical as bowl was.


I'll take your opinion where it belongs, Kevin.

*FLUSH*


----------



## KevinBlazerFan (Feb 27, 2006)

You really are a jerk Chris, no wonder this Bowl guy was going off.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Come on Kevin, did you even read the thread? If so, please read it again (I just did). 

Despite the fact that the guy came in here lecturing and finger wagging and condescending to a devoted and knowledgable fan group, the resulting posts comprised a typical and healthy discussion/debate. I thought the immediate responses were quite accommodating to the new member. 

It was "The Professor" who immediately came unglued, becoming more and more insulting and condescending (and hypocritical) because everyone didn't follow lock-step and agree with his every utterance. His ravings are self-described 'logic,' which, in the world according to "The Professor," no one else here is capable of. Different fans have different opinions and perspectives? How dare they.

He challenges all of us logic-impaired imbeciles to listen to his teachings and learn; but his writing style, use of language, and lame attempt at regurgitating what he learned in some recently attended debate/logic class clearly expose "The Professor" as a fraud. I doubt he got better than a 'C.'

This thread is text-book troll. I tried to link to the article ABM posted last week on trolling; unfortunately the site is down for upgrading for the next week. Remind me and I'll be happy to look it up for you later.

Quite a coincidence that you and he both became new members and started purposely inflammatory threads within 24 hours.

Cheers,

BBert.


----------

